# Bed Bugs In Orlando



## nkldavy (Jan 12, 2008)

From today's news:

http://www.wftv.com/news/15032105/detail.html

Uncle Davey


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 12, 2008)

Eeeeeuuuuu!!!  This is more info than I wanted on a beautiful sunny Saturday morning.   LOL

Now I'm sitting here in my jams....with imaginary itching.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you spray something like Lysol a disinfectant spray to reduce the problem?   Is this bedbug a problem in late March and early April?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 12, 2008)

this is a terrible problem.  someone i know moved into a different apartment in Brooklyn.  she went to a relative for thanksgiving, and transported bedbugs.  that person has spent many thousands of dollars, is covered with bites, has had to throw out a lot of items, has to go through all kinds of proceedures to avoid transporting the bugs, boiling clothes, bringing changes of clothes and bagging hers, all kinds of cleaning procedures, has over 90 bites on her body, and is totally despondent over the whole situation.  she has had fumigators and all kinds of eradication done to her home which used to be worth close to a million dollars.


----------



## Janette (Jan 12, 2008)

Bed bugs can show up any place. I'll take my chances and continue to vacation. I might even take your weeks off your hands if you want to give me your weeks because you are afraid of the bugs.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 12, 2008)

Some cute pictures:  http://www.uos.harvard.edu/ehs/pes_bedbug_print.html


----------



## teachingmyown (Jan 12, 2008)

Sea Six said:


> Some cute pictures:  http://www.uos.harvard.edu/ehs/pes_bedbug_print.html




This was the WRONG thread to read right at bedtime!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 13, 2008)

Better to be informed than attacked!


----------

